# Evinrude 200 Ocean Pro Lower Unit



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, the lower unit that I rebuilt in March crapped out on Saturday. Luckily it did it before I had reached Deer Point. This was the fourth time that I had taken it out since the rebuild and had put only about 20 or so hours on it. Upon taking it apart, I found that the clutch dog had shattered into 4 pieces. As a result, the reverse, forward, and piniongears are chipped, the prop saft is stripped, and the inside of the housing is pretty banged up. Needless to say, I won't be rebuilding it this time.

So checking around it appears that I have four options:

- Buy a new OEM one($3500 & 1 year warranty),

- Buy a rebuilt one($1,200 - $2,025 & 30 day warranty)

- Buy a used one ($500 & no warranty), or hoppingmad:hoppingmad)

- Buy an after market one ie: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Aftermarket-4-OMC-Johnson-Evinrude-Lower-Drive-Unit-NEW_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem53dbf6071bQQitemZ360172619547QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear

Has anybody had any experience with these? Are they just total crap? 



Thanks 

Alan


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

The ones on ebay are from a company called SEI. Do your homework on them. Some people have had good luck and some people have had not so good luck. However, with a 3 year warranty it seems like a good deal. I believe they are based out of S. Florida and also remanufacture jet ski engines as well (not that it has anything to do with this post). Swhiting on here had his lower unit go out on him as well (200hp Ocean Pro) and is having his repaired locally. If you want more info pm him. Other than that, lower units are not cheap and I have been lucky enough to never have one go out on me, although I have "witnessed" a powerhead melting.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank youfor the response Polar.

I plan to look into it further. I'm just a little sceptical about the 3 year warranty since the OEM parts warranty is only 1 year. I would buy a used one but I don't know of any reliable way of telling how many hours one would have on it and it's not like they give those away either.:banghead

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Alright, I found a used lower unit that the guy is willing to part with for $600. It looks to be in good shape, the only thing is, it is a left hand rotation whereas mine is standard rotation. Supposedly, it came off a set of engines thathe got froma boat that sank.He also mumbled something about a little old cajun ladywho only used the boat on Saturdays to check her trot lines in Gantt Lake but I didn't catch all of that part..oke 

It comes with the prop although it is probably not the right pitch for my boat. I was wondering if there were any major issues with using aleft-hand rotation unit? He said that if it ever had to be rebuilt that the left-hand rotation partscost a little more. 

What else??

Thanks 

Alan


----------



## Couzin_It (Oct 6, 2007)

When i first bought the boat I have now it had twin 1991 200hp evinrudes on it. I had trouble with the counter engine so I took it off and just moved the other engine to the center of the bracket and it worked fine. Went to Ft Mcrae on day and had trouble getting off the beach. I used full power in reverse to get off the beach and when I got back to Navy point, the lower unit was making noise. It was full of water and the gears were not getting enough lube and were ruined. I had my other lower unit from the counter engine laying in the garage and put it on. I got the same pitch prop in the left hand version and worked fine. Ran it that way for a while till I repowered last year. Had no issues at all with using the counter lower unit. Sorry for the long story.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

No problem.

I didn't see why it would not work but I figured that there might be something obvious that I was missing. The only other issue I could think of might be the resale value of the boat. Not sure it that would be an issue or not?

Thanks for relating your experience. :letsdrink

Alan


----------

